# Some advice regarding growling



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie is a gorgeous,amazing dog who we would not be without.She has always been a bit temperamental regarding being woken or disturbed when eating a chew,she will growl and snap although not every time?We have learnt over time not to try and wake her and not to interfere with her when she has a chew and for the most part she has been brilliant.I suffer with anxiety and have been getting myself worked up that we have an aggressive dog  Hubby keeps reassuring me telling me that that is her way of warning us that she doesn't like something.Over Christmas we had some friends stay with us.They bought there 2 dogs,one male lab and one male poodle.Malie has socialised with them before and been fine however this time she turned savage and really laid into both of them.It started because she thought they were after her toys and chews although everyone then pointed out tat she seemed to be protecting me.She wasn't consistent in her growling and snapping though as one minute she would go up to the other dogs wagging her tail trying to play and then the next minute she would launch into a full on attack.She has never ever growled or gone for me,although she will growl and go for hubby and the kids if they get near her when she has a chew or if they hug her too tight?
I am a bit lost for a reason for her behaviour as it is a bit like Jekyll and Hyde.Does anyone have any experience of this? Will she outgrow it(she is 5 months)? Will having her spayed make a difference?Hubbys solution is to tap her on the nose when she growls but I'm not sure what to do?
Looking for some help to stop me going crazy thinking I am bringing up an aggressive dog ) Who is currently asleep at me feet with both paws covering her eyes


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The snapping at the other dogs could be because she's never had then in her house. So feels the need to put them in their place. You just need to watch her with that. I have a bit of that with echo especially if she doesn't like the way the other dog is around delta or the cat. 
try going for a walk with het and the other dog befor they come in the house. The idea is she sees it as a pack walk and the new dogs become part of her pack as they enter the house with her. 


The waking up and chew growling I wouldn't be happy with personally, it's my right to be able to move or take anything from my girls and that was started from day one. But you ban still correct this behaviour. 

Now I'm not saying she is aggressive as i dont realy likr to say a dog is agressive as the term is used too much over small isues. however this could be the become a bigger problem as she gets older if you don't take her in hand just now. 

This is a quote from another thread along the same line as you thread.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11986




kendal said:


> Ok so stopping the treats isn't a good plan his possessive ness will just move on the other things. So I say give him treats but don't give them to him. You hold it and let him chew on it, that way it's your chew and you and letting him chew it. Then when he gets really into chewing tell him leave take it away. Then let home Chew it as a reward then repeat again and again. When he starts letting you do this start letting go of the chew (not the lead)then taking hold of it again.
> For this exorcize get a cheep lead and cut it so its only about half the length and just leave it clipped to his collar, it won't catch on anything but it will be easy for you to get a hold of him but keep your hands at a safe distance. This can be lef on all the time so if you need to move him you don't need to touch him.
> 
> So when you holding the treat take hole of the lead so that if he does lunge you can stop him.
> ...


 your hubby should be carful with the nose tap some dogs take it others bite back. i would use the short lead to give a gentle but firm tug as a correction. again hands at a safe distence. 



The same trick with the lead can be used when she is sleepingas you can keep your hands at a safe distance so you can reinforce you decision that she should move.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I too suffer with anxiety like you and also Bertie is a growler. Hoping he will grow out of it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would make sure you are a bit noisy when approaching her when she is sleeping. There is nothing worse than being startled awake. ( have been a bit grouchy myself when that happens!) call her name gently and approach sideways on.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone  
Kendal I'm not sure the lead etc would work as 9 times out of 10 she is fine,so i would need the lead on her all of the time in anticipation of her growling and snapping,there doesn't seem to be a pattern although she seems worse towards the evening so i am wondering whether it has to do with tiredness?? Funny enough we did take the dogs out for a walk and she was much better afterwards.We spent the whole day at my sisters yesterday.There were 22 of us and 4 dogs.Malie was brilliant,she did growl when my neice tried to pick her up or get hold of her face but she was fine with the other dogs.Heres hoping they grow out of it Katie 
Kendal should we tell her no when she growls and snaps or ignore the behaviour?
XClare


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is showing signs of resource guarding - you need to understand that and do something about it now as it does not get better unless you change the way you are acting rather than expecting the dog to change. It is reasonably common in some dogs and generally is due to a fear of losing a resource - so telling off is definitely NOT the right approach - you need to make the dog feel more comfortable not less.

Excellent article about it here :

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/resource-guarding/

Molly was rehomed from her first home at 17 months due to this issue and whilst we have the occasional issue she is now relaxed enough to spend a lot of time with friends dogs and for me to have got a new puppy which is huge progress for her.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> She is showing signs of resource guarding - you need to understand that and do something about it now as it does not get better unless you change the way you are acting rather than expecting the dog to change. It is reasonably common in some dogs and generally is due to a fear of losing a resource - so telling off is definitely NOT the right approach - you need to make the dog feel more comfortable not less.
> 
> Excellent article about it here :
> 
> ...


Thank you,Thats a really interesting read  I am certainly going to get the rest of the family to try it.It's reassuring to know that it is normal behaviour to a certain extent.
XClare


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes - normal to a degree and it helps to understand why the dog is doing it. As far as Molly is concerned at times she will guard things she considers as resources and as far as she is concerned I am her greatest resource and she finds me difficult to share with other dogs at times. She has also had to learn to share toys, chews and beds with other dogs. If she is stressed by something then her guarding will increase.

This is a really useful book on the subject 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mine-Practical-Guide-Resource-Guarding/dp/0970562942/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356899261&sr=1-1 

and it may also be worth getting a good positive reward based APDT registered trainer to assist you with spotting the signs and developing strategies to make her feel more comfortable and less likely to guard.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

*year and half cockapoo aggresive*

We have two poos, one five and one almost two. The two year old has always had space issues, he growls when the other dog or a new dog. Gets too close, especially ifthey are near me or my husband.
Lately the two dogs have been getting into more aggresive spats. Ones im afraid to break up. It happened today at our vet, and hensays he recommends putting anstop to it now beforenit gets worse. The two do get along most of the time and this usually involves a visiter or new chew or toy or dog inthe vicinity.

How can we work with the growler to corrdct the aggression? thanks.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Brenda,
I can't really give any advice to help as luckily Malie seems to have outgrown her growling and snapping phase.She still occasionally will go for the dog I look after during the day if food is involved but if we are out of the house or in another's she is fine.She is also fine around us with food now as well.Sorry I can't help but I'm sure others will have some good advice.
XClare


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would think it may be a good ideas to have a trainer come in to observe them together and give advice, did the vet not recommend that? over here they can usually refer you to someone.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

the vet did give us some articles to read, and its really not to the point of a trainer intervention...but iknow a few dogsthat could benefit from that. 
just glad we are being proactive at this point now, especially now that the vet expressed his concern also. ​


----------

